# types of marine power plants



## sasadanger (29 مايو 2010)

نواع محطات الطاقة التقليدية:


- Steam Turbines ​تستخدم حاليا فقط في ناقلات الغاز الطبيعي المسال LNG لأنها توفر طاقة كبيرة جدا و تستخدم كوقود لها الجزء المتبخر من الحمولة boil-off gas و أكبر عيوبها التعقيد في التشغيل و الصيانة بالإضافة إلى انخفاض كفائتها الحرارية. من أكبر الشركات في تصنيع التربينات البخارية Mitsubishi و​- Diesel engines​يستخدم في أكثر من 90% من السفن على مستوى العالم و ينقسم الى سريع و متوسط السرعة و بطئ و يوجد منه ثنائي الأشواط ( المحركات البطيئة و قليل جدا من متوسطة السرعة )
و رباعي الأشواط و من أكبر المصنعين MAN , Wartsila , MTU ,CAT​- Gas turbiens​أكثر استخداماتها في السفن الحربية و بدأت أخيرا منذ بضع سنوات تدخل في المجال التجاري كمحركات مساعدة أو محطات توليد كهرباء في سفن الركاب العملاقة (Queen Mary II) و أيضا كمحركات رئيسية لسفن نقل الغاز الحديثة و تمتاز بارتفاع النسبة بين القدرة المولدة الى الوزن و الحجم و من أكبر مصنعيها Rolls-Royce الانجليزية أو General Electric الامريكية​- Nuclear plants​لا تستخدم الا للأغراض العسكرية في حاملات الطائرات و الغواصات و أهم مميزاتها طول الفترة اللازمة لإعادة التزود بالوقود و كذلك عدم احتياجها لهواء و لذلك تستخدم فى الغواصات​- Combined power plants​هى الجمع بين نوعين من الأنواع الثلاثة الأولى و ذلك لتحقبق توفير في استهلاك الوقود عند أحوال تشغيل معينة أو لتعظيم الاستفادة من الوقود و رفع الكفاءة الحرارية الكلية للمحطة عن طريق الwaste heat recovery و من أمثلتها
- COmbined Gas and Steam COGAS
- COmbined Gas or Diesel CODOG​- أنواع جديدة​​نظرا للاهتمام المتزايد بموضوع البيئة و الحفاظ عليها فقد ظهرت مؤخرا أحد أنواع محطات الطاقة التي لا تستخدم وقود بترولي و هى خلايا الوقود Fuel cells و لا تحتاج كوقود لها الا غاز الهيدروجين و غاز الأكسجين الذي يمكن الحصول عليه من الهواء الجوي و من أكبر مشاكلها ارتفاع ثمن غاز الهيدروجين و تجري محاولات لجعلها تعمل بمركبات تحتوي على الهيدروجين بدلا من الغاز النقي نفسه و تنتج حاليا شركة Siemens الألمانية وحدات ذات قدرات مختلفة قابلة للاستخدام على السفن

و يوجد أيضا أبحاث لإعادة استخدام طاقة الرياح أو استخدام الطاقة الشمسية كوسائل لتقليل استهلاك الوقود عن طريق توفير جزء من الطاقة التي تحتاجها السفينة عبر هذه الوسائل غير الملوثة للبيئة

و بدأ مؤخرا انتاج محركات مثل الديزل تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي للاستخدامات البحرية و تعد شركة Wartsila رائدة في هذا المجال و تبعها بعد ذلك كل من Caterpillar و MAN


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجعل الله جهدك ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك .

تحياتى العطره


----------



## sasadanger (30 مايو 2010)

مشكور على المرور 
وجزاك الله وجزانى كل خير


----------

